# Baby waking up every 2 hours thru the nite



## robynholly (Aug 24, 2008)

My 5 mo old DS used to only wake 2-3 times a nite to feed and happily see me. For the past month he has been waking up every 2 hours sometimes to feed, sometimes not. I have read many posts that some babies wake up often because they are in pain from a food allergy or sensitivity. My child doesn't usually cry when he wakes up so I am assuming that he isn't suffering from this. I hate, however, to assume anything. Do babies that have the allergies wake up and cry? I am worried that I am missing something. Also, any thoughts on why he is waking up so often. I just can't bring myself to let him CIO and am hoping that he will someday sleep thru the night.
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

My first guess would be teething. For what it's worth, my DS nursed every 2 hours day and night until he was 2 or 2.5. Different kids have different nursing needs, and what they need changes as they change.

If there is nothing else physically wrong with your babe, he's probably having a growth spurt, teeth coming in, etc.

Are you sleeping with him? Are you able to side lie when you nurse and go back to sleep? When DS was little and I wasn't yet confident about sleeping and side lie nursing I propped myself up with a reading pillow and slept that way while he nursed. Once you master nursing laying down and going back to sleep (and throw out your clock or hide it so you don't know how many hours/ minutes it's been since the last nursing) you'll feel more rested regardless of how often he's nursing.


----------



## littlebabydoll (May 15, 2008)

My babe is almost 6 mo and wakes very 1-2 hrs also. I think its nomal for co-sleeping babies.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

DS started at 6 months to do that, teething hit us. Now 8 teeth later, he wakes up every 20-30 minutes at night. He does nurse a lot, has no interest in solids, yet I cannot keep up with food intake at this point.
If anyone has advice, it would be greatly appreciated. I am a complete zombie, not having slept in forever.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlebabydoll* 
My babe is almost 6 mo and wakes very 1-2 hrs also. I think its nomal for co-sleeping babies.

I want to add that this is normal for all babies. They go through different sleep regressions and a major one is when they start teething/crawling/walking/talk/or any other milestone... and during the first year it is like one milestone after another.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robynholly* 
My 5 mo old DS used to only wake 2-3 times a nite to feed and happily see me. For the past month he has been waking up every 2 hours sometimes to feed, sometimes not. I have read many posts that some babies wake up often because they are in pain from a food allergy or sensitivity. My child doesn't usually cry when he wakes up so I am assuming that he isn't suffering from this. I hate, however, to assume anything. Do babies that have the allergies wake up and cry? I am worried that I am missing something. Also, any thoughts on why he is waking up so often. I just can't bring myself to let him CIO and am hoping that he will someday sleep thru the night.
Thanks so much!!!

Totally normal
could be nothing...teething...growth spurt....
would not worry. I would have done anything to get my ds to sleep every two hours. He was up hourly if not more at that age


----------



## [email protected] mama (May 9, 2009)

My healthy 9 month old wakes up every 2-3 hours at night to nurse or cuddle. After analyzing our life over and over I've come to the conclusion that it's just her age and what she needs. I've sort of let go of trying to change it.

Good luck to you!


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected] mama* 
My healthy 9 month old wakes up every 2-3 hours at night to nurse or cuddle. After analyzing our life over and over I've come to the conclusion that it's just her age and what she needs. I've sort of let go of trying to change it.

Good luck to you!

Smart mama!!!


----------



## hapamom777 (Jun 21, 2009)

my baby is doing the exact same thing lately. from the time she was about 2 months old, during a 12-hr period at night, she would sleep for about 5 hrs the first stretch, then wake up every 3 hrs after that to nurse. NOW she is 7 months old and for the past month she has been waking up every 1-2 hrs and 95% of the time, nothing will put her back to sleep except for nursing. the other 5% of the time, she will fan her arms out to feel for me and if i quickly put my hand near her and she feels it, then she will go back to sleep. but mind you, this is only 5% of the time. is she teething? growth spurt? she has started having separation anxiety, i literally can't walk across the room (away from her) without her having a meltdown. could that be what it is? or some other stage? some people tell me i should stop nursing her to sleep because since that's how she falls asleep, that's what she looks for to go back to sleep. but if that is the case, then why hasn't she been doing this all this time? why did she just start a month ago? anyone have any comments/suggestions/advice? i have a 3 year old who i need to keep up with during the day. i am barely functioning!!!









(info on us: EBF & baby sleeps in a co-sleeper attached to our bed)


----------

